# Say hello to my cats! (pictures)



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

I want to introduce you to my babies.

I use to tease Norwegian forest cat breeders and say that I have the REAL Norwegian forest cats, just becouse mine are born in the norwegian forest. lol. But of course it's just a joke. I have every respect for purebred NFOs. 

The first is named Gizmo. He is an almost 2 year old domestic male. He came here when he was 8 weeks old, all black covered in oil.
Now he is a great all cuddly mummy's boy.


The second is named Leo. He is a domestic boy who was 1year on May the 5th.
He came here when he was just 3 weeks old. He almost died of urgent imunesystem failure, becouse he lost his mother so early.
He is now the great cuddle baby. <3


The third is named Viola. She is Leos litter sister, and came here with him. She was very small and thin, and we had to bottle feed her. Now she is a tiny lady who is smaller than a 5 months old kitten, but she is perfectly healthy 


The fourth is called Teddy. He is my youngest baby. He is only 5 months and half Persian. But I think he looks more like a slim British Shorthair. He is a typical kitten, completely mad and cuddly mama's boy!


The fifth is named Priscilla. She is almost three years old domestic lady. She came here and was extremely scared and aggressive. We had to spend almost a year to get her domesticated. Now she is a huge and delightful cuddly girl. But she still has some low self-confidence, if she did not had that then I would take her to shows. It is her that is on my avatar.


And last but not least, it is Kiara. She is litter sister of Priscilla. She is a very beautiful and playful girl. She does the strangest thing! : D And she is extremely daddy girl! I also considered taking her to shows, but she would just have been playing too much: p


And if you thought I was done now so you're wrong! lol. I have also two foster cats here. These cats are not born outside, but lived in a horders house, so they have never been properly socialized.

The first is called Jackson, he is named after Jackson galaxy who is the person I look up to the second most in the world right after my father.
This Jackson is a large beautiful semi long haired domestic cat. He loves to cuddle and play, but has some low self-confidence. But he is here most for helping me to socialize the other foster cat.
This is Jackson;


And then at the very end, and indeed the smallest. This is Rose. She is just like a rose, very beautiful but very fragile. She is even smaller than my Viola, but I think she is an older lady. She just had a litter of six kittens, which I think is sad to think about inside that tiny body. She thinks the world is very scary, but gets a little safer for every day that passes.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

*Hello cats! *

*Beautiful cats, great pictures, interesting stories.*

*Thank you.*


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Greetings cool cats...You are all gorgeous..

That photo of Kiara is priceless...with her head tilted...like she's wondering what you are doing...lol..I love it...


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Love the pictures and the stories. The petite ladies are my [email protected] Rose is so precious. <3

Thank you for posting!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Those are stunning cats.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Viola is gorgeous! As they all are! WElcome!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

What adorable kitties you have! You must have a pretty big place to accommodate all of them. I have two and it's plenty for my 1bdrm apartment!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Wonderful cats, all of them but I must say I was mesmerized by Priscilla's coloring! Soooo pretty!!

Lovely cats and intriguing stories, nice to meet you all


----------



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

wow, thanks for all the nice comments on my babies! That makes me so happy and proud! 


stevescott213;
Yes, Kiara is very entertaining that way. She turns her head that way several times every day, and much more than in the picture here! 

3gatos:
Thank you!  We actualy use to call Viola "Doll face" just becouse she is so sweet and perfect <3

JungliBillis;
We do not have the largest apartment, but not the smallest either. I dream of living on a farm in the countryside with beautiful and not to mention safe nature outside so the cats can walk freely out there. We only have a two bdrm apartment now, but we also have two living rooms and two bathrooms. So there are a total of 120sqm 

cat face;
Yes i tottaly know what you mean! alot of times i find myself just staring at Priscilla like it is the most fantastic thing i've ever seen


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a lovely fur family you have. Great photos and bios! My tuxy is great with fosters too! They make great uncles for kittens. You have a big heart and each kitty is lucky to have you!youth


----------



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

Thank you!  So great that tuxy also adept with foster cats! 

Aww, it was incredibly kind of you to say. Thank you!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

All of your kitties are gorgeous! Viola is an angel in fur!!

Mylita


----------



## ccw (May 16, 2013)

Thank you 

Viola is an angel in disguise!


----------

